# Mason's CFJ Co Improved Butter Jar



## dygger60 (Sep 18, 2018)

*Here is a pretty cool jar I came across...a bit tough to find them with clear glass....*


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 18, 2018)

Very cool-I've always seen them in aqua.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 18, 2018)

I'd like one in both options   Very interesting logo!


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 30, 2018)

I just found an Amber Mason’s CFJ Jar that is also an actual butter churn.  Was this common and something I should add to my collection?  Or is this just a homemade craft?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 30, 2018)

Raypadua said:


> I just found an Amber Mason’s CFJ Jar that is also an actual butter churn.  Was this common and something I should add to my collection?  Or is this just a homemade craft?


I'd pick it up if the price is right.  It's certainly not common, I don't think I've seen one before.  The churn was probably sold separately from the jar, but probably not homemade per se.


----------



## Raypadua (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks CB!  I’ll pick it up on Wednesday and post a pic!


----------

